# R15-100 vs. R15-300?



## polbit (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all, I'm a new member. I've had the Tivo SR40 something for a couple of years, with no problems, but since it only had 35 hours, I figured a 100 Hr R15 was a nice upgrade... Little did I know! I'm seriously thinking about sending the R15 back, but right now I got two of them at home - the original R15-100 that I got, and a boxed R15-300 that was sent as a replacement when I called to complain that the unit would not record half the shows I set it to record. 

Since then, I reformated the 100, and it has been working mostly ok, except for the stuck timing meter, and overall slowdown once in a while. My question is this - should I try to set up the 300, or is there really no difference between the two?

Thanks!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Supposedly they are functionally identical units, but made by different manufacturers and running different software versions as a result.

I only have the R15-500, so do not have direct experience with either the -100 or -300, but from what I have read on these and other forums, I have seen more posts regarding problems with the -300 than with the -100. That might only be a reflection of how many are out there, and may not have anything to do with substantive differences between them.

Carl


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

R15-300 is physicall smaller then then the R15-100 as well


----------



## polbit (Oct 31, 2006)

Is there any difference to the response of the Play, FF, REW, etc., keys? That is probably the single worst problem for me right now. Tivo was instantaneous, the R15 is really lacking.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

polbit said:


> Since then, I reformated the 100, and it has been working mostly ok, except for the *stuck timing meter*...


Press the "Replay" (jumpback-6-seconds) button. That will unstick the time marker in the progress bar.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

When they all work as they should, I can tell no difference between my R15 100, 300, and 500. Sometimes one gets a little "buggY' but generally they all work well.

There are lots more 300s and 500s out there than the later 100 model. I like the 300 due to its small size.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

polbit said:


> First of all, I'm a new member. I've had the Tivo SR40 something for a couple of years, with no problems, but since it only had 35 hours, I figured a 100 Hr R15 was a nice upgrade... Little did I know! I'm seriously thinking about sending the R15 back, but right now I got two of them at home - the original R15-100 that I got, and a boxed R15-300 that was sent as a replacement when I called to complain that the unit would not record half the shows I set it to record.
> 
> Since then, I reformated the 100, and it has been working mostly ok, except for the stuck timing meter, and overall slowdown once in a while. My question is this - should I try to set up the 300, or is there really no difference between the two?
> 
> Thanks!


you could have added another hard drive or a larger one to the TiVo unit if it was a capacity issue.


----------



## polbit (Oct 31, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> you could have added another hard drive or a larger one to the TiVo unit if it was a capacity issue.


I know, I just wanted to try something newer, and what I thought would be faster... I guess I'll wait until the next supposedly major upgrade, and if that doesn't change anything, I'll go back to my Tivo, or find an R10 on eBay...

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

I had problem after problem with my 300 (black screen, video lockups, channel banner would change but actual channel would not etc), reformats did not help. I was sent a 100 as a replacement. 

Even though I have the exact same series links on the 100 as I did the 300, the exact same cabeling and in the exact same location, the only issue I have experienced with the 100 is the stuck timebar.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

Does anyone know who "100" is? I know the 500 is Humax, and I forgot what the 300 is.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

100 is RCA. 300 is Philips, I believe.


----------



## Frank5575 (Nov 1, 2006)

I just had my last DirecTivo die and was sent a 300. I already had one fo the very first 500 releases. Right now after using both the 300 appears more responsive and stable than the 500. However this appears to be completely random when it comes to which model is better. Right now I say the R10 but that's wishful thinking.


----------

